# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  2*2=4. anton_dr. Синауридзе Александр. Интервью

## NickGolovko

Уважаемые коллеги, участники и гости проекта!

Сообщаем, что с 8 по 11 декабря сего года на VirusInfo состоится третий официальный сеанс интервью-проекта "2*2=4". В роли респондентов выступят администратор ресурса *anton_dr*, а также модератор раздела "Linux для начинающих" *Синауридзе Александр*.

*Базовый регламент* "2*2=4" прежний:

неофициальная беседа,
2 участника,
2 вопроса - обоим или каждому,
4 дня,
по завершении интервью - подарок от форума лучшему вопрошающему.

*Переменной величиной регламента* в течение данной сессии будут временн*ы*е лимиты интервьюирования. В отличие от предыдущих серий, прием вопросов на этот сеанс объявляется открытым с момента публикации данного объявления. Таким образом, вопросы можно будет задавать в течение недели, а получать ответы - в течение отведенных для интервью четырех дней.

Время пошло...  :Smiley: 

*Update:*

*Краткая информация об участниках интервью.*

*anton_dr*
Дроздов Антон Владимирович, 32 года.
Женат, двое детей. Проживаю в г.Пермь (читается как "Перьмь", а не как любят многие "Перм" :Smiley: )
В оффлайне - руководитель сервисного центра компьютерной компании, по совместительству в ней же системный администратор.

*Синауридзе Александр*

Синауридзе Александр Николаевич, 32 года.
Родился в г. Ташкенте, где и проживаю по сей день.
Окончил Ташкентский Государственный Экономический Университет, факультет "Информатики и АСУ", инженер-экономист.
Женат, трое детей.
Работаю системным администратором в нескольких небольших конторах.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

*Синауридзе Александр*: Как ты попал в ряды линуксоидов? 
*anton_dr*: Как изменилась твоя жизнь после регистрации на VI? Что значительного в ней произошло после 21.04.2005?  :Smiley:

----------


## SDA

anton_dr: тяжела ли доля администратора?  :Smiley:  Ведь нужно совмещать работу ну и личную жизнь конечно.

----------


## NRA

*[email protected]* Всем привет
Я уже задавал гипотетический вопрос о системе на базе/с функцими антивируса, но возник и такой вопрос:

*1.* если убрать все виды защиты и вирмейкеры осознают это, то 
а) будет классно 
б) все будут в ахтунге
в) ничего не поменяется
г) <свой вариант>

нектороые вирмейкеры относятся к вирусам как к "живой" самостоятельной форме ПО, следовательно
*2.* для вирмейкеров Вы являетесь
а) врагом неестественного отбора
б) катализатором идей "лучших" форм жизни
в) эх, скукотища!
г) <свой вариант>

Удачи

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> *Синауридзе Александр*: Как ты попал в ряды линуксоидов?


Просто, в магазине купил диски с дистрибутивом за 8$.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> *1.* если убрать все виды защиты и вирмейкеры осознают это, то


Для меня ничего не поменяется.




> нектороые вирмейкеры относятся к вирусам как к "живой" самостоятельной форме ПО, следовательно
> *2.* для вирмейкеров Вы являетесь


Я являюсь пользователем ОС в которой функционирование вирусов является делом проблематичным.

----------


## SDA

> Просто, в магазине купил диски с дистрибутивом за 8$. 
> 
> *Добавлено через 2 минуты*
> 
> 
> Для меня ничего не поменяется.
> 
> 
> Я являюсь пользователем ОС в которой функционирование вирусов является делом проблематичным.


А все таки используете Вы антивирусы для линукс? И сталкивались ли Вы в своей практике с вирусами для линукс?

----------


## Pili

*anton_dr,* как вы относитесь к тому, чтобы на virusinfo появился постоянный и регулярно обновляемый список сайтов антивирусной направленности, возможна ли организация российского общества ASAP?

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> А все таки используете Вы антивирусы для линукс? И сталкивались ли Вы в своей практике с вирусами для линукс?


Нет.

----------


## anton_dr

> Как изменилась твоя жизнь после регистрации на VI? Что значительного в ней произошло после 21.04.2005?


Если в свете вирусов/антивирусов - то изменилось многое. Я стал лучше разбираться в вопросах свзанных с нашей тематикой. Намного лучше  :Smiley:  Научился видеть и удалять заразу. До регистрации я был уверен (под влиянием, конечно  :Smiley: ), что лучший АВ всех времён и народов - TrendMicro, причём старинной версии  :Smiley: . Что КАВ - дикий тормоз, и не в состоянии вылечить вирусы... И чтоб излечить машинку, достаточно снять винт и просканить его этим самым TrendMicro...

Если в жизни - сын вырос, и из ляльки превратился в достаточно большого, и имеющего своё мнение мальчика. А ещё летом у сына появилась сестрёнка  :Smiley: 




> anton_dr: тяжела ли доля администратора?  Ведь нужно совмещать работу ну и личную жизнь конечно.


Не столько тяжела, сколько требует большой ответственности. Совмещать временами, действительно сложно. Особенно во время каких-либо проблем на ресурсе, технического или другого плана. Приходилось и не спать ночи на пролёт, либо отменять планы на выходные.




> *[email protected]* Всем привет
> Я уже задавал гипотетический вопрос о системе на базе/с функцими антивируса, но возник и такой вопрос:


1. Для кого-то будет классно. Кто-то заработает кучу денег. Но простому пользователю будет ... плохо, в общем  :Smiley:  Такое приходится иногда наблюдать на клиентских машинах.
2. Если я лично - то, скорей всего, вариант в) Так я веду борьбу только с последствиями, и в пределах отдельно взятого сервис-центра. Не считая редких постов в "Помогите" и на местном форуме.
Если имеется ввиду Virusinfo в целом, то, мы выглядими в их глазах неким симбиозом из п.а) и п.б)




> *anton_dr,* как вы относитесь к тому, чтобы на virusinfo появился постоянный и регулярно обновляемый список сайтов антивирусной направленности, возможна ли организация российского общества ASAP?


Насколько мне известно, у нас не так много сайтов АВ тематики. По крайней мере, которые занимаются этим серьёзно и целенаправленно. Если имеется ввиду помощь конечному пользователю в его конкретной проблеме, то здесь ещё меньше ресурсов смогут помочь квалифицированно.
Список сайтов сам по себе не имеет какого либо смысла. А вот орагнизация общества - в принципе, была полезна многим. И нам в том числе. Конкретные мысли - чем и как я не буду развивать, но идея хорошая  :Smiley:

----------


## ISO

Антон, а как это произошло сие таинство, как ты стал администратором данного портала?
PS: Поздравляю с рождением дочери! Теперь полный комплект!

----------


## V.P.

Вопросы для обоих:

1. В чем вы видите основное предназначение портала virusinfo.info?

2. Если ваше видение основного предназначения портала не соответствует реально сложившемуся положению дел, то как бы вы предложили это исправить?

Заранее спасибо за ответы.

----------


## anton_dr

> Антон, а как ты стал администратором данного портала?


В апреле 2007 года, когда формировалась новая администрация, был "брошен клич" среди участников проекта, с целью привлечь ещё одного человека, который возьмёт на себя часть обязанностей. После недолгих раздумий, я предложил свою кандидатуру. Она была одобрена. Вот и всё  :Smiley: 




> 1. В чем вы видите основное предназначение портала virusinfo.info?
> 2. Если ваше видение основного предназначения портала не соответствует реально сложившемуся положению дел, то как бы вы предложили это исправить?


Нести истину в массы  :Smiley: 
Если серьёзно - мы стараемся сломать складывавшиеся у пользователей годами стереотипы. Донести мысль, что без участия мозга и прямых рук любой АВ продукт - лишь иллюзия защиты. Ну и попутно, раз пользователи этого ещё не знают - вылечить их компьютеры от зверьков  :Smiley:

----------


## Kacnep

Здравствуйте.
Ура, наконец-то я освободился не надолго. :2jump: 
Вопрос *Александу*: На сколько реален этот пилотный проект нашего образования? Или это очередное "сливание/отмывание денег?"
*Антон* поздравляю с полным комплектом детей.
Теперь вопрос:Уходя в далёкий поход, какую бы литературу ты бы взял с собой, чтоб читать на досуге?

----------


## anton_dr

> Теперь вопрос:Уходя в далёкий поход, какую бы литературу ты бы взял с собой, чтоб читать на досуге?


Если сейчас идти - взял бы "Я робот", так как только начал читать его 
Но, мне придётся брать не одну, и не две книги. Так как читаю, когда есть время, много, и запоем. В детстве родители отбирали книги, так как и под одеялом с фонариком, и в туалете, в ванной. Везде читал, постоянно

----------


## Kacnep

> В детстве родители отбирали книги, так как и под одеялом с фонариком, и в туалете, в ванной. Везде читал, постоянно


 Здорово.  А я думал что только у мя книги отбирали.Последний вопрос тебе(вроде могу ещё один те задать )У Человека 5 чувств, некоторые считают что шесть или даже семь). Какое бы из них ты себе выбрал как основное?
З.Ы. Я понимаю, что сложно выбрать, они равнозначны. Но в том и соль.

----------


## anton_dr

Осязание. Нет ничего лучше, чем прижаться щекой или губами к маленькой ножке детей, или к щеке любимой жены.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

*Синауридзе Александр:* Почему для тебя твой выбор ОС линукс стал религией? 
*anton_dr:* Какой твой самый безумный поступок в жизни?

----------


## anton_dr

> Какой твой самый безумный поступок в жизни?


Совсем безумных, в самом "отмороженном" понимании этого слова - наверное, небыло. По крайней мере я не могу вспомнить (если что, позже напишу ). А полубезумных - достаточно много. Я люблю иногда делать что-то, что в глазах других может выглядеть не совсем нормальным. В последнее время, правда, поменьше

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> 1. В чем вы видите основное предназначение портала virusinfo.info?
> 
> 2. Если ваше видение основного предназначения портала не соответствует реально сложившемуся положению дел, то как бы вы предложили это исправить?


Основное предназначение VirusInfo - это помощь пользователям ПК, которые в ней нуждаются. И дело тут не ограничивается только разделом "Помогите!". Можно получить не только помощь, но и ценные советы, прочитать рекомендации экспертов, узнать самые последние новости из мира ИТ.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*




> Вопрос *Александу*: На сколько реален этот пилотный проект нашего образования? Или это очередное "сливание/отмывание денег?"


Сложный вопрос глобального масштаба, тем более что живу я не в России. Думаю, это лучше чем платить Майкрософту. Уйдет куда меньше денег, да и молодежь будет привыкать к нормальной операционке.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> *Синауридзе Александр:* Почему для тебя твой выбор ОС линукс стал религией?


Это не религия, а большая любовь.  :Smiley:

----------


## Kacnep

> Сложный вопрос глобального масштаба, тем более что живу я не в России. Думаю, это лучше чем платить Майкрософту. Уйдет куда меньше денег, да и молодежь будет привыкать к нормальной операционке.


Здравствуй. Спасибо ещё раз. Да какая разница, для нас, где живём, и какого масштаба...
Ну а так, краем глаза, не смотрел? Как сборка, и чё это замутили? И  почему, не "Маку" или "ОсЪ-2" детишек учить, ведь они тож, по своему, не плохи? Прости много вопросов...   Наболело...
З.Ы. Не убивайте мя Модераторы, я полезный.  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

Вопросы к *обоим* участникам проекта:

*1).* Насколько по-вашему дружен коллектив Вирусинфо? 

*2).* Бывает ли ...что комп надоел? (т.е хочется выключить его и пару дней не подходить к нему, а заняться чем-либо совершенно некомпьютерным...)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

> *1).* Насколько по-вашему дружен коллектив Вирусинфо?
> *2).* Бывает ли ...что комп надоел? (т.е хочется выключить его и пару дней не подходить к нему, а заняться чем-либо совершенно некомпьютерным...)


1. В силу географической удалённости нас сложно назвать неразлей-вода. Но, тем не менее, мы стараемся. Москвичи вон у даже типа съездов устраивают . На которые мы всё никак не можем выбраться. Если кто долго не появляется, связываемся и посредством телефонов, выясняем что-да как. Резюмируя, можно сказать, что да, мы дружны настолько, насколько это возможно через возраст/расстояния/вероисповедание/и т.д.

2. Странно, наверное, но у меня такого не бывает. Мне повезло. Моё хобби является и моей работой. Утром, днём, вечером, и частенько ночью меня они окружают, и меня это не напрягает. Бывает, конечно, я и в лес выбираюсь, и к тёще - там день-два приходится обходиться . Но, я как наркоман - при долгом отсутствии доступа к компьютеру у меня начинается ломка . Но как показал прошлогодний отпуск, две недели я могу продержаться. Особенно, если в кармане КПК

----------


## natalas

*anton_dr & Синауридзе Александр*

1.Любите ли Вы ходить в театр, какой из муз отдаете предпочтение и какой последний спектакль смотрели?

2.Город где Вы живете - что вам нравится (не нравится) в нем. И не возникала ли мысль сменить место обитания?

Спасибо

----------


## bse

*Александр*, при обсуждении кандидатов для очередных интервью Вы высказывались за интервью с *Антоном* и отмечали, что у Вас есть, о чем его спросить. Не хотите спросить сейчас?

*Антон*, может и у Вас есть пара вопросов к *Александру*?

----------


## PavelA

> 1. В силу географической удалённости нас сложно назвать неразлей-вода. Но, тем не менее, мы стараемся. Москвичи вон у даже типа съездов устраивают . На которые мы всё никак не можем выбраться. Если кто долго не появляется, связываемся и посредством телефонов, выясняем что-да как. Резюмируя, можно сказать, что да, мы дружны настолько, насколько это возможно через возраст/расстояния/вероисповедание/и т.д.


Влезу с Вашего позволения. По роду своей деятельности был в Перми, старался связаться с Антоном. Не получилось, сожалею, но надеюсь на повторную встречу.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Ну а так, краем глаза, не смотрел? Как сборка, и чё это замутили?


К прочтению http://linux.armd.ru/ru/documentation/metod/




> Наболело...


Не совсем понял, что наболело. Если есть желание обсудить эту тему, то добро пожаловать в соответствующий раздел.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> *1).* Насколько по-вашему дружен коллектив Вирусинфо?


Я не считаю, что коллектив очень дружный. Тут дружат небольшими группами (дружбой это назвать нельзя, скорее тесное общение), а некоторые вообще сами по себе.




> *2).* Бывает ли ...что комп надоел? (т.е хочется выключить его и пару дней не подходить к нему, а заняться чем-либо совершенно некомпьютерным...)


Нет, мне компьютер не надоедает. Больше двух дней я не могу без компьютера.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*




> 1.Любите ли Вы ходить в театр, какой из муз отдаете предпочтение и какой последний спектакль смотрели?


Я не театрал. Из музыки отдаю предпочтение шансону.




> 2.Город где Вы живете - что вам нравится (не нравится) в нем.


Ташкент очень преобразился. Город стал красивее, появилось много новых красивых зданий, здания старой постройки подверглись реконструкции и т. д. Это радует.  :Smiley:  Огорчает то, что это все делается за счет непомерных налогов, которые мы платим.  :Sad: 




> И не возникала ли мысль сменить место обитания?


Возникало и не раз. Только вот кто нас ждет и где? Сейчас у меня хорошая работа и хорошая зарплата. Пока все это будет - переезжать не будем. Да и тяжело мне с семьей переезжать. Нужно иметь достаточно денег на покупку жилья. Жить на съемных квартирах это не для меня.

----------


## anton_dr

> 1.Любите ли Вы ходить в театр, какой из муз отдаете предпочтение и какой последний спектакль смотрели?
> 2.Город где Вы живете - что вам нравится (не нравится) в нем. И не возникала ли мысль сменить место обитания?


1. В принципе, можно сказать, люблю. Но хожу сейчас только на детские спектакли  :Smiley: . Смотрели мы "Емелино счастье". В музыке предпочитаю русский рок, но под настроение, могу слушать что угодно (кроме, разве что, шансона).
2. Одним словом не описать, что в нём нравится. Вроде и ничего конкретного, но в то же время всё. Почти. Не нравится лишь отношение горожан к среде своего обитания, и к окружающим их людям. Грязь, мусор. На дорогах ездят по большей части по одному правилу "Пшли все вон, Я еду".
Сменить место обитания? Да, возникает. Мечта о домике в деревне она была всегда и потихоньку мы к нему приближаемся  :Smiley: . Но в последний год, всё чаще посещает желание сменить страну. Очень не хочется, но мне порой становится страшно за своих детей.

----------


## anton_dr

> *Антон*, может и у Вас есть пара вопросов к *Александру*?


Может  :Smiley: 
Александр, вопрос в связи с нашей местной аномалией - середина декабря, и нет снега (обычно уже месяц лежит). А у вас с ним как вообще? В НГ - бывает?

----------


## natalas

*anton_dr & Синауридзе Александр*
(Ну и я нарушу регламент (надеюсь, тоже не прибьют насовсем:  :Smiley: )

Были ли моменты в Вашей жизни, которые хочется пережить заново? 

Спасибо.

----------


## Shu_b

Поддержим беседу стандартным вопросом...

Общий Q: Являетесь ли вы автолюбителями, и какой автомобиль является "мечтой"?

----------


## anton_dr

> Были ли моменты в Вашей жизни, которые хочется пережить заново?


Да, конечно, и их много. Даже не моменты, а отрезки жизни. Время, когда я ездил в студотряде проводником. Прошлогодний отпуск. Когда сын был маленьким.

----------


## anton_dr

> Общий Q: Являетесь ли вы автолюбителями, и какой автомобиль является "мечтой"?


Да, являюсь. У меня праворукий авто Toyota Prius (в самом первом, 10м кузове). Автомобиль мечты на данный момент - гибридная же Toyota Estima. Ибо приус для семьи из 4х человек уже маловат

----------


## Макcим

> У меня праворукий авто Toyota Prius (в самом первом, 10м кузове).


Почему выбор пал на праворукую авто?

----------


## anton_dr

> Почему выбор пал на праворукую авто?


Любовь с первого взгляда  :Smiley: 
До этого я ездил на ВАЗ 2115, и присматривался к иномаркам. На хорошую новую денег сложно было найти. Но плохую новую - не хотелось. На б/у - не смотрел. Но на одном мероприятии, друг приехал на Приусе. Второй - на новом Опеле астре. Устроили тест-драйв в поле ночью. Мне понравилась мягкость тойоты. И ещё необычный двигатель. У неё гибридная силовая установка - с электромотором, большими аккумуляторами в багажнике. Понравилось, что она может ездить вообще бесшумно.
В общем, через месяц я продал пятнашку, и купил троллейбуса  О чём, кстати, ещё ни разу не пожалел. Сравнить новый отечественный авто и почти десятилетний японский - небо и земля.

----------


## NickGolovko

Поскольку количество вопросов не поражает воображение, интервью можно продолжить до конца недели.

----------


## Макcим

> Любовь с первого взгляда


Сложностей при обгоне не возникает? В смысле встречку видно?

----------


## anton_dr

В чём-то сложнее, в чём-то - наоборот, легче. В общем, привык сразу же.

----------


## natalas

*anton_dr* & *Синауридзе Александр*

Впереди Новый год, как вы его планируете провожать-встречать?

Ну уж совсем традиционное-каким будет Ваше одно желание, которое точно исполнится...Тем более под Новый год

----------


## anton_dr

Точных планов пока нет, знаю только, что с женой и детьми. А вот где, и с кем ещё - определюсь, наверное, как обычно. Числа 30, а то и 31го 

А желание не скажу, а то не исполнится

----------


## natalas

Тогда - от "золотой рыбки":

Форуму-развития
Дому-тепла
Душе-покоя и радости
Всем-мира и добра

Пусть все загаданное все таки сбудется...

----------


## anton_dr

Спасибо  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> *Александр*, при обсуждении кандидатов для очередных интервью Вы высказывались за интервью с *Антоном* и отмечали, что у Вас есть, о чем его спросить.


Да, есть. Но я решил, что эти вопросы здесь лучше не задавать.




> Не хотите спросить сейчас?


Спрошу про другое.  :Smiley: 

Что Вы слышали о проекте lighttpd? Каково Ваше мнение о нем? В чем его преимущества и недостатки?

*Добавлено через 9 минут*




> Александр, вопрос в связи с нашей местной аномалией - середина декабря, и нет снега (обычно уже месяц лежит). А у вас с ним как вообще?


У нас снег бывает, как правило, один день. На следующий день все тает, начинается грязь и слякоть. Из-за этого зиму я не очень люблю.




> В НГ - бывает?


Как правило, нет. В НГ сидим без снега. Скукота. 

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Были ли моменты в Вашей жизни, которые хочется пережить заново?


Нет.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Являетесь ли вы автолюбителями, и какой автомобиль является "мечтой"?


Нет, я не автолюбитель. Люблю ходить пешком или ездить на метро. У меня даже если будет много денег, то машину все равно не куплю!

*Добавлено через 10 минут*




> Впереди Новый год, как вы его планируете провожать-встречать?


Новый год буду встречать на работе. Так что и здесь на VI точно буду!  




> Ну уж совсем традиционное-каким будет Ваше одно желание, которое точно исполнится...Тем более под Новый год


Оно уже исполнилось!

----------


## NickGolovko

Время истекло, и интервью закрывается. Благодарим за участие спрашивавших и отвечавших.

----------


## bse

"А компот?"
Призов не будет чтоли?
 :Sad:

----------

